
Wolfram Alpha Personal Analytics for Facebook - cleverjake
http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2012/08/30/wolframalpha-personal-analytics-for-facebook/
======
theorique
Cool idea, but the first two comments on SW's blog post are about privacy and
data usage. I admit I have some concerns as well.

What's Wolfram's policy about personal data usage? (And is it better or worse
than Facebook?)

~~~
gacba
From the link provided below the analysis tool
(<http://www.wolframalpha.com/facebook/>):

 _Come back again! Fresh data = new results every time!

Your information is only stored for one hour, so each time you return, we'll
run fresh analytics on your Facebook data._

~~~
theorique
Cool, thanks!

------
cwe
Can anyone actually get into this? It keeps dying when I try to 'get started'

~~~
542458
You're not alone – I can't even get their "sign in" page to load.

~~~
coloneltcb
2 hours later +1

------
carlsednaoui
This is absolutely amazing!

~~~
NanoWar
It's a bit scary as well!

~~~
carlsednaoui
scary to know how much info facebook has about you. wait until they _actually_
start selling all of our little secrets

------
aristidb
I really want to like Wolfram Alpha. But I can't. It's too slow.

